

Google Blog Converter (Google's tool to move blog data between services) - anuraggoel
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/01/google-blog-converters-10-released.html

======
AndrewWarner
What other data will they "liberate"? For example, will they let you take your
search history to another search engine?

------
diN0bot
i use a lot of google's services, including gmail and google docs. it's nice
to see that they care (in some cases) about a user's freedom with respect to
his or her own data.

i know some people get upset wwhen open source and open data are confused, but
the principles at heart are really quite similar, and very awesome to see a
company respect that and not treat users like idiot consumers.

~~~
snprbob86
The article says "the Data Liberation team would like to announce". I am
curious, is the Data Liberation team real? It seems quite possible that
Googlers would form such a intergrouplet (a Googley word for a cross-group
team of volunteer collaborators). There are already intergrouplets for
testing, code reuse, code readability, accessibility, and much more. If these
data liberators are organized, maybe we'll see a lot more announcements like
this one.

